# How often do you go?



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

1. How often do you go to the library? :bandwagon:
2. Do you bring a tote bag? :thumb:
3. Do you really look forward to it? :zzz::nerd:


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

1. Once every week or two.
2. Yes 
3. Oh yeah!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Not as often as I used to (which was once a week-10 days) but I will be getting back to that (and I go to 2 different libraries!!)

2. Yes, HUGE tote, or I take one or two of my kids with and they carry!!

3. Yes....omgosh yes. I love love love the library.
So do my kids. Both girls have their own cards, and go often. 
When they were babies, we were broke, so instead of a new toy or going for a happy meal, I would let them go to the library and check out as many books as they wanted...we'd spread the out all over the living room then each kid got a turn to pick a book we would read / look at, etc.
It's a 'happy place' for the kids.

I love the library. It's worth every penny of my tax dollars!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't use the libraries around here. I use online libraries and the books in our personal library. Libraries generally don't have books on the topics I'm interested in.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I made a little tote bag specifically for the audio books I get at the library. It fits four or five, depending on how wide each is.

I go usually every two weeks. One positive thing about moving into town is the library is only two blocks away.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I envy you readers. I wish I could do it. Library about every 3-4 years.


----------



## camsgran (Jun 5, 2013)

I go every 2 weeks and take a very big tote bag.I fill it full and only read at bedtime. which means I stay up late reading...lol. I LOVE BOOKS! for some reason I just can't get into reading online.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

1. Somewhere between two weeks (if I have *new* books that are on 14 day non-renewable status) to 4 weeks, which is the normal check out time. Also 'extra' trips if I've requested interlibrary loan books that come in.

2. Definitely tote bag ... I have a large one.

3. Love the library. Sometimes it's the only incentive that will work to get me to town to do the necessary shopping.

I also spend a lot of time on the online library/ free book download sites. Not quite as much fun as an actual library trip, but it works.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

1. Not as often as I'd like. It's one of the things I don't like about TN, or at least this section of TN. I'm used to living in places that had libraries in almost every community, even small places. Carter County only has one, and it isn't convenient for me to get to it very often.

2. Always use a tote bag, because I always get an armload of books.

3. Yes, I look forward to it very much, and usually spend several hours there.


----------



## tc556guy (May 28, 2013)

I go when I need a particular item.
Maybe once a month
Yeah I take a grocery sack with me
My own book collection is sorta large so I tend to do my reading from my own books


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I used to go every week. Now, life is BUSY and so I haven't been in years. I am very excited that despite my truancy, I have been invited to a local library to promote my new novel (shameless plug) during their teen book/robotics week. Pretty darn excited about that library trip, I tell you what.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I go to the library once or twice a month and check out , buy and donate books.


----------



## surfmonkey (Sep 18, 2014)

1. Once a week to physical library, but constantly checking out books online for my kindle. 
2. Yes. 
3. Yes!

We homeschool, so the library is a lifesaver for us. I love that I can order the books I need for our studies online from any of the neighboring libraries and have them waiting for us at our branch when we go. Now if I could just get my son to enjoy the library as much as I do. He is always in such a hurry to leave and trying to rush me out the door!


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Used to go once a week, and used a tote and really looked forward to it.
I moved to a town with a REALLY small library so I use online library and kindle mostly now.
But nothing beats that tote full of books to read, oh yeah.
I am an avid reader, about 4-5 books per week plus many hours of researching things on the internet.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I take my two year old to the library every week! They have a storytime every Tuesday and we get a whole tote full of books to last us until the next week. My books I usually keep for two weeks, hers barely last the week. 
It is one of our favorite days of the week! The other day is is Friday when my little one has horse riding lessons


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We go about once every 2-4 weeks. The kids get several books, I usually get one or two, so no tote bag for me. I used to get more books, but after having to pay sooooo many fines for overdue books, I learned to just get what I'd read before the due date. 

I would like to read more, but it's hard to find the time between full time work, kids, livestock, small business, etc. I can only seem to find about 20 mins/night for reading time. I listen to audio books on the way to/from work, so that helps fill the gaps in actual reading time.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Once a month for me, hopefully more often in the winter.

Love going !


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Every Saturday.
Yes to the bag. 4-5 of us get books... we need a bag or 2.

Yes. We look forward to it. Often times we order in books so cant wait to get them.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

1. Almost never anymore. I have over 1000 ebooks I have not read yet
2. Wouldn't be caught dead with one - but then I'm a Texan and a Guy - we don't do totebags.
3. I can sit at my computer and get e-books faster and easier.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

1. About every two weeks. When my children were little, it was about twice a week
2. not usually
3. Yes, I know all the employees and volunteers and am now friends with many of them, but I'm also on our town's library board. When our town took over the local satellite library of the county, they looked for those who frequented the library.

For those of you who say that your library doesn't carry the books you read, ask them to order what you want. At our library, if they see a lot of interlibrary loans on certain topics, they try to order more of those type books. My children used to come up with lists for the librarian to order from, and it helped her greatly in choosing what to order.

Dawn


----------

